
Set up a Web server cluster in 5 easy steps with Linux Virtual Server and Heartbeat v2 - brett
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/l-linux-ha/index.html?ca=drs-
======
brett
I've been using LVS for a while now and have been pretty happy with it. I
found it easy to use and maintain. I've been using keepalived instead of
heartbeat though and I'm not so sure I would recommend it; I've had a little
trouble with it being too aggressive in taking servers out of load balancing,
though some of it was just config. I'm curious to try heartbeat.

